# Pelican 17



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

I saw their new site and liked the looks of the Pelican 17 and the Fly 17.. Anyone have any experience with these??

http://www.pelicanflatsboats.com/fly17.html#!pelican17/cnbv


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

I rode in a Pelican 17. It's a nice skiff. There is a review of it online if you google search 'pelican 17 review'


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> I rode in a Pelican 17. It's a nice skiff. There is a review of it online if you google search 'pelican 17 review'


awesome thank you for that... I sent them an email for pricing info


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

You might be on to something, I need to take a look at their boats!


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

Found this on here too....
http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1318281305/0


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Another one from the past...

Please get different seats

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1331483743/2#2


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> Another one from the past...
> 
> Please get different seats
> 
> http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1331483743/2#2


looks like I'm gonna skip these... Price is a little high and that was 2 years ago


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

At the last marine show in Tampa they had one next to another brand, Dorado maybe? Not sure. The builder of the other company said that Pelican does not build there own boats and they actually did the builds for them. Not sure on the name, once again, but I originally was not aware of that. And I have owned a smaller Pelican before. Other than that, great guys to deal with..


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

AH2- I am pretty sure that might not be accurate. Pretty sure Pelican is made right here in Tampa, but I am not confirming that they build their own.

But yes I remember the doat show pics from PIB and the Dorado skiff was very nice looking but they still haven't let the cat out of the bag and added it to their website. Must be top secret.


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

> AH2- I am pretty sure that might not be accurate.  Pretty sure Pelican is made right here in Tampa, but I am not confirming that they build their own.
> 
> But yes I remember the doat show pics from PIB and the Dorado skiff was very nice looking but they still haven't let the cat out of the bag and added it to their website.  Must be top secret.


Did they have a 17???? For some reason I think I sent them an email asking but didn't hear anything back


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Sorry, it was firecat not PIB who took the pics

lots of good looking skiffs

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1362256866


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah looking back at the pics, it was the Dorado guys. Accurate or not, the guy stood there and explained how he had been building the Pelican line, mainly Ambush for the crew. The dude seemed pretty legit..


----------



## contenderv07 (Jan 31, 2012)

well I emailed Pelican and talked to Taryn. VERY nice, and VERY helpful...I got some prices so if anyone wants to know, just send me a message. They've come down some from the previous thread. I asked about the Fly 17 and the Pelican 17, so no prices on the Ambush.


----------

